# Pensacola Gun Show Sunday



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

What time is the Sunday gun show over with?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

5 is the time on their website


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks BigB


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

At the door today it said 9-5 on Saturday and 10-4 on Sunday.

Ted


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How was it today?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I got there about 2:30 and it was a full house. Whole lot of horse trading.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I didn't feel like arguing with the chick with the attitude about me not wanting to have my hand stamped upon paying admission -- so I stayed home today. It doesn't sound like I missed much... Even though I have a couple of long guns I'd like to sell or trade, I think I will pass on going tomorrow and just list them on the forums.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Today was alright. Not as many deals as I'd hoped for...did see one patron of the show slap the ever-loving SH*T of his LITTLE boy. I'm talking repeated smacks to the face of a MAYBE 2 year old boy. The kid seemed to be alright. Maybe he was used to it. As I was headed home, I really regretted not saying anything to the cops about it while I was still there.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

ZombieKiller said:


> Today was alright. Not as many deals as I'd hoped for...did see one patron of the show slap the ever-loving SH*T of his LITTLE boy. I'm talking repeated smacks to the face of a MAYBE 2 year old boy. The kid seemed to be alright. Maybe he was used to it. As I was headed home, I really regretted not saying anything to the cops about it while I was still there.



Don't feel bad you did the right thing. He would have only gotten more angry and most likely taken it out on the child at home. Have you NOT seen the Philadelphia bus video? Watch below what happens to this guy when he says something to a mother spanking her child. You won't believe these animals or maybe you will...





Seriously, I believe it's better to mind your own business and say a prayer and ask God for help. At the end of the day I'm going home in one piece to my family.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

ZombieKiller said:


> Today was alright. Not as many deals as I'd hoped for...did see one patron of the show slap the ever-loving SH*T of his LITTLE boy. I'm talking repeated smacks to the face of a MAYBE 2 year old boy. The kid seemed to be alright. Maybe he was used to it. As I was headed home, I really regretted not saying anything to the cops about it while I was still there.


Well it's a good thing I didn't make it today...I would not have let that crap happen that guy would have been taking down till the deputy's got there.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm with you realstreet. When it comes to elderly, kids and animals I not going to stand by and watch.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Believe me, guys...there are few things in the world that put me over into face-smashin' rage like the sight of someone who can't defend themselves getting whomped. Like I said, the dude SMACKED his kid. He didn't punch him, kick him, or break his arms or anything. He smacked him. And he did it 3 or 4 times. Believe you me, the anger sharks were swimming when I saw it...but I was more in disbelief than anything when I saw it. "Did I really just [email protected]#$ing see that?" Beyond that...although I'm positive that this "father" was 110% wrong in his actions, I didn't know if it was ILLEGAL. So...I'm pretty sure I was right by not curb-stomping this prick...but I really wish I had said something to the cops.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

guess ill give Sunday a shot. dont normally go on day 2

but WTH ill take 2 357 mags and see what happens

SW 586M NICKLE
BLUE COLT TROOPER MKIII

YOU JUST NEVER KNOW


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Im with realstreet. I believe in spanking your kids. But slapping in the face .... multiple times. I like to think I would have stepped in.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

The butt is made for that kind licking. I think a child needs it but licks to the face is not the way.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

traded off my diamondback db380 for a .22lr AR upper. Cool!!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a good day at the show. I brought a Sig P238 stainless, a clay target thrower, and 2 dozen rounds of .380ACP, and I went home with a Kel-Tec PF-9, a suede pocket holster, a flashlight, mount and pressure switch for one of my rifles, and enough cash to take Mrs. Sj1 out for pizza and daiquiris. :thumbup:
I paid it forward with the .380 ammo, and gave it away, since I have no need for it. 
I don't go to many gun shows, but this was not as bad as a lot of others I've heard of. Prices for guns didn't seem jacked up for the show, and dealers seemed willing to negotiate.
Of course, I was there for the last 3 hours of the last day of the show. 
All in all, it was a good day. 
sj1


----------

